# Best Ocean Front Campground --- North/south Carolina



## chipper1360

Once again we are trying to pick the experienced minds of the group. We are planning our 09 trip to the coast and have decided on North or South Carolina. We are looking for the best ocean front campground we can find. We have a big rig (40 foot fifth wheel) and do not like sites that are close. The more amenities the better but we only must have electricity and water. We do not have children but do have two dogs. We also are not fond of the parking lot campgrounds that we have been seeing. We like some trees for shade and privacy.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## cricket2

Wish I could help chipper, but I havent camped at the beach in the Carolinas, but I have been there.

I have camped around Gulf Shores, FL beaches, but I dont think that will help you much.

I know there are some NC/SC members here, hopefully they will share some info about it.


----------



## terri01p

OK , this ones for me...hehe....either Ocean Lakes or Pirateland, both of these have websites you can look at.

Ocean Lakes has everything you could possibly want in a campground and their sites are spaced pretty good from one another, no shaded area ( I don't think ).

Pirateland their sites are closer together and they don't have as many amenities...Take a look at their websites and decide what you want in a campground.

Oh by the way Pirateland had shaded site, Oceanlakes and other campground in the area basically are the same....sun and sand.

If you want a real wooded type area it would be Myrtle Beach state park but they have no amenities, but it's a beautiful park. 


We always stay at Ocean lakes now, we really like this campground it has everything but like I already said their sites are a good size but not really shaded with trees...that would be Pirateland .

Well how's that for confusing...lol...:rotflmao1:


----------



## jdjtj3

Hi Chipper--we have stayed at PirateLand 6 out of the last 10 years. It is a nice campground but was very disappointed with the facilities last summer. Was not as clean as in years past since they have new owners/mamagers. We are planning to stay at Ocean Lakes but I am a little leary of how big the place is. We'll see how things go as we have 3 kids and 3 dogs. Just know dogs cannot be on the beach from 9-5---forgeot the time one day but the lifeguards were very polite in letting us know. Hope this helps and I'll post again after we try Ocean lakes.


----------



## happiestcamper

I've stayed at 3 ocean front CG's here. The Myrtle Beach Travel Park has real convenience to the beach, and lots of amenities. To reserve, however, you have to call, then send a deposit (at least it was that way 2-3 years ago).

The other two were state parks, and only have W/E. Hunting Island (near Beaufort) is very large, so there are only a few sites near the beach (and there were lots of ticks when we went). Edisto Beach State Park (about one hour drive south from Charleston) has a lot of sites at the beach. I'm not sure if they've changed their system, but it used to be you'd go and line up before they opened the gate at 8:00 AM (first come first serve). Whoever was already camping there they would line them up by check in date - they got to decide if they wanted to change sites that day, then the newcomers were served. There is a spill over place in the woods a few miles back that is not near the beach that you may end up for a night or two (but you have admission for free parking to go to the beach). If you are in one of the sites at the beach where there's not many trees, pull in that awning if an afternoon storm comes through - VERY windy.


----------



## chipper1360

Thanks all. The information has been a big help.

Chipper


----------



## dnk030851

*Another Ocean Front Campground*



chipper1360 said:


> *I would suggest you try out camping on Mount Desert Island in Maine in Acadia National Park. The island is surrounded by Frenchman's Bay and the coast is jagged with pounding surf and frequent fog. You will also love the abundant glacial cut lakes hiking and mountain biking. A good website on tips for enjoying the outdoors in Acadia National is Outdoor Camping Gear for the Family*Once again we are trying to pick the experienced minds of the group. We are planning our 09 trip to the coast and have decided on North or South Carolina. We are looking for the best ocean front campground we can find. We have a big rig (40 foot fifth wheel) and do not like sites that are close. The more amenities the better but we only must have electricity and water. We do not have children but do have two dogs. We also are not fond of the parking lot campgrounds that we have been seeing. We like some trees for shade and privacy..


 
Thanks for the help


----------



## sabre

We love Lakewood and we have a 36 foot fifth wheel, Oceanlakes lots are smaller and Pirateland to close to each other for the beach.


----------



## bobrussell

*edisto beach state park*

any of you ever tried Edisto Beach State Park??? (SC)
looks good but i haven't gotten there yet, some site are on the beach.


----------



## happiestcamper

Great place. They removed some of the sites that were right on beach because of erosion.


----------



## wecamp04

Huntington Beach state park


----------



## RVRoofCoatings

*James Island County Park Campground & Cottages*

My suggestion is "James Island County Park Campground & Cottages" in Coastal South Carolina. This a marvellous place and I think you will find each and everything you are looking for.


----------



## Alex Brown

Have you seen this yet? https://www.tripadvisor.com.ph/Hote...tal_South_Carolina_South_Carolina-Hotels.html
______________________________________________
Towing Fairfax VA


----------

